
How ‘Sesame Street’ surrendered in the culture wars - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2018/10/04/how-sesame-street-surrendered-culture-wars
======
throwaway5250
Summary: They "surrendered" by not declaring that Ernie and Burt were now
officially gay, rather than asexual or unstated as they had always been.

God things are getting grim.

------
SuperNinKenDo
The Washington Post is complete trash, and this article did nothing to
disconfirm thisbbelief for me.

------
basicplus2
How ridiculous...

there are so many reasons two men share an appartment and a room..

Not the least poverty..

And to think that a determintion MUST be made as to their sexuality shows how
culturally impoverished "modern" society is.

